# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Need suggestions/help wiring AV in new house

## someevil

Hi All,  I am in the process of building a house, and before I get to the framing stage I want to have worked out what cabling I need to do in order to be able to Connect my PC video card (HDMI out) to my 3 TV's, so I can watch whatever is on my PC from my 3 TV's. I have HDMI Out on my PC.  Has anyone got a solution for this? Is there a 3 way splitter that has 1 HDMI input and 3 HDMI outputs that can all run at once?  Things to note:  --the TV unit has a smart TV and surround sound system --the outdoor TV is a regular LCD TV with standard inputs. But for this I am thinking of mounting 2 x standalone speakers under our alfresco area, but I am worried that the audio out on my PC will not be powerful enough to power these speakers.  --the TV in Bed 1 is also a regular LCD stand alone TV.  Anyone out there doing something similar?  Please see here for a floor plan of my place...

----------


## Armers

Yes you can get 1 In 3 Out splitters, and they can all run at once.  
How long are the cable runs to these devices? If more then 15mtrs you might run into some issues at the end of the run, maybe change the HDMI runs into 2x Cat6 runs and use HDMI to Cat Baluns? 
As for the speaks from the audio out on the PC, you're best to push this into an amp and then run it to the outdoor speakers.  
The other option is 3 x raspberry pi's running openelec at each tv, that way, all you need is a data point at each tv, and you can watch separate things on each tv.  
Cheers

----------


## someevil

> Yes you can get 1 In 3 Out splitters, and they can all run at once.

  Are they simply called HDMI Splitters? Or should I search for something else?   

> How long are the cable runs to these devices? If more then 15mtrs you might run into some issues at the end of the run, maybe change the HDMI runs into 2x Cat6 runs and use HDMI to Cat Baluns?

  from the study to furthest TV is 20m, but if I was to get a splitter, I would place in the centre of the house roof, and then all TV would be approx 10m from splitter. Would this be ok? 
I am not necessarily wanting to watch 3 different things, the whole point of this exercise is so I can play my music/m videos simultaneously throughout the house. I have ethernet to each TV with WDTV Media centres, except the smart tv which works on its own. 
Cheers for the info  :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

> Do I search for something specific while looking for this device? Are they called something other than a splitter? Also would eBay be my best source for this device? 
> The longest distance from study to tv would be 20m, but if i placed the aforementioned splitter in the centre of the roof i could use a star formation and this would be approx 10m lengths down each 'arm'. Would this be suitable?

  HDMI splitter is what it is called... Let me google that for you You can get them online from ebay.  
In the roof space would be ok, downside is that most of them are powered. Don't forget the roof space is a very dusty environment. When you measure out the lengths don't forget to measure down the wall and the tail hanging out the wall to the device, esp if the HDMI input is to the far edge of the TV.  
Cheers

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Someevil 
While you are planning your wiring, do not forget about the NBN.   In Tas they are now disconnecting the copper network in the first towns to receive fibre.   Cat 6 is probably the way to go - a bit of future-proofing.   
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## someevil

> While you are planning your wiring, do not forget about the NBN.   In Tas they are now disconnecting the copper network in the first towns to receive fibre.   Cat 6 is probably the way to go - a bit of future-proofing.

  Hi Graeme, 
Just to clarify how I can future proof, I simply use Cat6 cable, is that what you mean? Or do you mean i should be making provisions in some other way? 
I have my spool of Cat6 ready to go, just waiting for the roofing stage so I can get stuck into it! 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Where are you building, Is it in a Fiber estate? Do you know if you have access to NBN as it is?  
There is plenty of prewireing information on the net, but if you're going to prewire you need to do it according to the estate that you're building in (if you're in an estate). Your builder should be taking take of most of this, if not then you need to ask him/her about it. You would hate to miss out on something because its been done wrong.  
Cheers

----------


## someevil

> Is it in a Fiber estate? Do you know if you have access to NBN as it is?

  There is definately no access to the NBN at this estate. I know we will have to wait for the standard rollout to join up. 
I will do a google to see what people are suggesting. 
Cheers

----------


## GraemeCook

> Hi Graeme, 
> Just to clarify how I can future proof, I simply use Cat6 cable, is that what you mean? Or do you mean i should be making provisions in some other way? 
> I have my spool of Cat6 ready to go, just waiting for the roofing stage so I can get stuck into it! 
> Cheers

  
In my opinion, in spite of what the politicians are saying, I think the 100 mbps NBN speed is simply an interim measure and will be upgraded substantially within a decade.   Sony has just introduced 2,000 mbps broadband in Japan and European/Japanese consortia are gunning for 100,000 gbps by more efficient use of the optical fibre. 
Now, there is a lot of installed NBN in Tas.   99% simply had existing phone and computers connected and reaping the rewards of faster speeds.   After about three months they start to realise the potential for NBN and lament their lack of forsight.   NBN termination box in wrong place, house not wired for internet TV, why not add entertainment services, security, etc.   It is much easier and cheaper to do it once and properly rather than skimp and do it again later. 
Cat 5e cabling is cheaper and adequate now;  cat 6 will extend servicability further into the future as speeds increase.  
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## FrodoOne

> Are they simply called HDMI Splitters? Or should I search for something else?  
> from the study to furthest TV is 20m, but if I was to get a splitter, I would place in the centre of the house roof, and then all TV would be approx 10m from splitter. Would this be ok? 
> I am not necessarily wanting to watch 3 different things, the whole point of this exercise is so I can play my music/m videos simultaneously throughout the house. I have ethernet to each TV with WDTV Media centres, except the smart tv which works on its own. 
> Cheers for the info

  I note that you have two Western Digital WD TV Live Media Players and intend to have ethernet to each TV.  
You currently intend for the Cat 6 cables you intend to use to come from the office where your PC is.  
This is the start of your "Structured Cabling"  but, in my opinion, it is just the start. 
As has been alluded to earlier (by GraemeCook  and, to an extent. Armers)  you are not really thinking big enough.    You MUST consider the future needs you will have, via the NBN (eventually).  
For a start, please look up some of the many references you will find for Structured Cabling.  Most of these are advertisements but from reading them you should glean some useful information, such as this -
With structured cabling design in a residential dwelling you should be considering the life-cycle that you are trying to achieve. Try to consider how long it will be before the house will either be rebuilt or have major renovations carried out. This will be the next opportunity to change the structured cabling as retrofitting is near impossible. 
In saying the following I am opening myself up for criticism but, the briefest explanation for Structured Cabling that I can think of is to say that 
you take all data, (possibly TV) and other such connections to/from outlet plates in (virtually) every room back to one (central) distribution/patch board, where you can arrange their connections as you wish.   (While you can take all TV cables back to a central point I have used TV splitters to supply about the same level of signal to 6 points in all of the non bath-rooms in a two bedroom house.  Depending on your location, you may also need a suitable TV signal amplifier.) 
Your current plan is the start of Structured Cabling with the Central connection point being in your Office.  Please consider the space there available when this set-up grows.
To start with, all of your TVs will need at least one TV co-ax cable (Quad shielded RG6), one data Cat 6 cable - plus 2 Cat 6 cables if you use HDMI extenders, which I consider to be advisable.
(While there is no official limit to the length of HDMI cables, long HDMI cables have losses, can be expensive and cannot be cut to length.  Also, in either case you will need suitable wall-plates to connect between cables in the walls and to the devices in the room.  Connectors may be needed to join HDMI cables to obtain the required lengths and these are likely to have losses and the potential for faulty connections.  While amplifiers CAN be obtained for HDMI signals, amplified Cat 6 connected HDMI extenders are also available.   However, from my own experience with an HDMI extender using a pair of Cat 6 cables of about 25 metres via a patch panel, an amplifier is probably not be necessary.) 
Be aware when running ethernet cables that they should be kept as far away as possible from any parallel electrical power cables - to avoid Electro-Magnetic Interference (EMI).  If you do encounter this problem - with the Digital TV "blanking" when lights etc. are turned on or off - you may be able to eliminate it by placing a snap-on ferrite noise suppressor on each Ethernet cable close to the splitter or other device.  I found this to be necessary with my 25 metre run - even although the ethernet cables are at least 900 mm away from parallel power cables in the ceiling space. 
In my opinion, all bedrooms should have at least the same, for future TVs and data needs. This is at least 18 Cat 6 outlets plus 6 TV outlets already, plus data points in the kitchen and at least one telephone point somewhere.  (In addition, any PVR should have the same number of connections available to it.) 
In the study you could then need Cat 6 connections into the central Patch Board, so that could be over 30 connections in it already!  Maybe you should consider putting it in the attached garage?  This is a fairly standard location for such items. 
At this point you should also read NBN Co Residential Preparation and Installation Guide (http://www.nbnco.com.au/assets/docum...s-and-mdus.pdf)  In particular, Figures 4 and 5 on page 20, with their reference to (Optional) Patch Panel and Structured Wiring.   Also, check out the "specifications"  and the references at the bottom of NBN Explained » User Premises Network Equipment 
Having mentioned Patch Panels, I must now say that most of those sold as being appropriate for domestic situations are far too small (e.g. Hills Home Hub and the unit in https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...20brochure.pdf) but the standard 19 inch racks are (probably) far too big.  In my opinion (and what I am using myself) the best solution is to use 10 inch Racks and associated SOHO cabinets.  (Sorry to use inches but that is the way in which they are specified.)
What I have used is an AMDEX 6RU cabinet, which can be configured in various ways with up to 84 Cat 6 jacks.  (if you look up 6RU you will find many sellers of this and other racks and their fittings.  You will also notice a considerable difference in pricing for the same item - so you will be able to determine which suppliers to avoid!) 
Any research that you do is quite likely to lead you to various "Whirlpool Forum" sites where you will find many discussion threads which you should find interesting. 
Good Luck.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

Unfortunately I don't have too much to add in relation to your AV requirements but if it were my house I would reconsider the swing direction of the linen closet door in the laundry so it open out towards the external door to save you having to constantly walk around the door when you are getting linen  :Blush7:

----------

